# '46 Autocycle



## IngoMike (Oct 10, 2022)

Nice Color...








						Vintage Schwinn 1946 Autocycle - bicycles - by owner - bike sale
					

Vintage 1946 Schwinn Autocycle complete and all original with locking springer 2000.00



					sfbay.craigslist.org


----------



## tripple3 (Oct 11, 2022)

decent pics to archive:






C?9090 1945? @GTs58















posted SF Bay CL 9 days ago
Not mine.


----------



## Scrick67 (Nov 20, 2022)

Yeah I ended up buying that bike it had a pre war tank oh yeah


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 20, 2022)

Scrick67 said:


> Yeah I ended up buying that bike it had a pre war tank oh yeah



The early post war bikes used the prewar style tank


----------



## 1817cent (Nov 20, 2022)

Prewar style tank?  Is it threaded on the inside or just have an earlier horn type/button?


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 20, 2022)

@tripple3  For sure not a 45 build. The chainstay joints are waay out from the BB. The first numeral is illegible even with a blown up image. Almost looks like an R chopped of at the abdomen. 😉
The quality decal sure is low.


----------



## Scrick67 (Nov 20, 2022)

The 1st thing I did when I looked at the bike was pull the tank apart to see if they're threaded without speed nuts and it was that tank matched my pre war can't leave her to the tank the rest of the bike cleaned up very nice almost to an 8 condition Basically I bought it for the tank that I needed


----------



## Scrick67 (Nov 20, 2022)

That's what the tank looks like on my 41


----------



## BFGforme (Nov 20, 2022)

Scrick67 said:


> That's what the tank looks like on my 41
> 
> View attachment 1736459
> 
> View attachment 1736464



Some reason it doesn’t look like it fits very well on the’41 imo….


----------

